
Raspberry Pi Arcade Coffee Table - barredo
http://www.instructables.com/id/Coffee-Table-Pi/?ALLSTEPS
======
barredo
Another similar project with a cheap IKEA table
[http://www.ikeahackers.net/2013/01/lack-arcade-coffee-
table....](http://www.ikeahackers.net/2013/01/lack-arcade-coffee-table.html)

